

Pretty file input field in Bootstrap - electic
http://duckranger.com/2012/06/pretty-file-input-field-in-bootstrap/

======
fudged71
Why does every post on this blog have a hot girl attached to it?
<http://duckranger.com/author/admin/>

~~~
olgeni
Actually, there are no such pictures.

There are only 2-dimensional arrays of pixels, which you might incorrectly
interpret as "hot girls" due to retrograde social constructs, focused by the
lens of prejudice and privilege.

You can combat this form of bigotry with some training, by learning how to see
only the Fourier transform of each image.

I already learned to recognize my immediate family by spectral frequency, and
soon I will be able to address coworkers by name too.

